
Another LPFM Hit by F*** Donald Trump Barix Hijacking - mzs
https://radioinsight.com/headlines/110432/multiple-stations-hijacked-with-profane-anti-trump-song/
======
mzs
The last time I submitted this someone made a political comment and the post
was then flagged.

The interesting thing is:

There are all these low power FM stations that use Barix STL devices without a
password as internet roboDJs and are getting hijacked but of course the news
reports it as hacking, the management get the police involved, and not only
don’t they set a password but the stations don’t even have an engineer on
premises.

So _please, no_ politics, I want to read comments from people knowledgeable
about FM business in US and Canada and not have this be summarily flagged.

some news articles, but there are way more:

[http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/34391134/hacker-blasts-
anti...](http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/34391134/hacker-blasts-anti-trump-
song-for-half-hour-on-upstate-radio-station)

[http://wspa.com/2017/01/31/upstate-radio-station-hacked-
broa...](http://wspa.com/2017/01/31/upstate-radio-station-hacked-broadcasts-
explicit-song-against-president-trump/)

[http://www.wyff4.com/article/upstate-radio-station-hacked-
an...](http://www.wyff4.com/article/upstate-radio-station-hacked-anti-trump-
profanity-aired-station-says/8659137)

The stations are deleting public posts about this whenever law enforcement is
mentioned, here is a screengrab:

[http://imgur.com/aVtZOff](http://imgur.com/aVtZOff)

